# How should I take care of fry while away?



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Didnt even think about it till tonight when the GF and I talked about going to the cottage for the weekend.

but fry need feeding. I've been feeding bbs and micro worms 2-3 times a day. Not sure what I should do.

suggestions?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

You could try to bulk up feedings before and just leave them.

Or I have a auto feeder for sale. IIRC it's a Nutrafin ProFeed Automatic Feeder








http://ca-en.hagen.com/File/5babc856-e487-4987-ad16-f6c7c74485f3


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> You could try to bulk up feedings before and just leave them.
> 
> Or I have a auto feeder for sale. IIRC it's a Nutrafin ProFeed


Considering that at 2-3x feedings a day they are always empty and gaunt when i feed them, im not sure that bulking up would do anything other than get them overfed then starved. Maybe add a bunch of small (live) daphinia to the water? To give them something to nom on while im gone, but they seem to only eat stuff off the bottom not in the water column.

Not sure how you expect to feed bbs or micro worms from an auto feeder, the fry are 8-10mm long.....


----------



## diver (Aug 24, 2010)

I have had success raising angelfish fry feeding them bbs using the Hatch 'N Feeder. 
If you had 2 in your tank and set them up a day apart you should have bbs hatching for 2 days.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol...


> bbs and micro worms


 ...didn't even read that. Was thinking dry food.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> lol... ...didn't even read that. Was thinking dry food.


No worries, gave me a smile when i read it.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

diver said:


> I have had success raising angelfish fry feeding them bbs using the Hatch 'N Feeder.
> If you had 2 in your tank and set them up a day apart you should have bbs hatching for 2 days.


Did a quick search came up with nada, where did you get it, how much did it cost?


----------



## diver (Aug 24, 2010)

I bought 2 of them from MOPS. They are about $25 each.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yikes, thats a bit spendy...


----------



## diver (Aug 24, 2010)

If you need them just for the weekend I can lend you the 2 that I have.


----------



## muskieboy (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't worry about it just feed them a little bit more before you leave.

I left mine for a week and they were fine


----------

